# qmmp does not play .ogg format



## Elimelech (Nov 2, 2022)

Installed qmmp-qt5.
The corresponding modules are activated, the libraries of these formats are also there, but the file does not want to be played. Why?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 3, 2022)

Can you play _any_ audio? With a different application for example?

And "doesn't want to play", how? You get an error when opening the file? The file loads and appears to play but you get no sound? Explain what is happening because we can't look at your screen.


----------



## Elimelech (Nov 5, 2022)

I am trying to play .ogg and .flac files
Flac files play, but ogg files don't.


----------



## diizzy (Nov 5, 2022)

Does your ogg file play in anything else? vlc for example?


----------

